# Pre-Frontal Bayou Bass'n



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

So OK I didn't have any pressing chores to do this weekend which allows me the time to go hit the WOB. All the same as last time a few weeks ago but this time I was _beaten_ by several BIG fish. I saw this one big fish drop into a deep pool hole so I casted in...let the fly drop...several short strips revealed the line was moving a different direction than the current. I trout set the rod high but didn't get all of the slack line on the rod. I tried again and thought I had the big girl set well but she jumped one time and spit the hook! NOT GOOD! The male bass protecting her nest is easily three pounds. I'd say she is six! I threw at him for a while just letting the fly sit on the nest but he wouldn't pick it up. Oh he'd go right up to it and look at the fly from every angle but would not pick it up. Smart dude!

The other one that got away was not as big...maybe three pounds but again I thought I had the hook set. I'm guessing the hook needs to be re-sharpened due to over-use lately. If you recognize the fly and you tied it for me please tie up a few more ...and of course one or two for yourself and I will take you to their home. That's a fair trade huh?

Here is what I was looking for in the bayou that produces the best fishing.

Never pass one of these up either.

This gal was sitting under the biggest rock below the drain above. She was a "One shot wonder".

Here is the hook up.

This little bug is a great producer.

Even caught a little buck or two but I was looking for the bigger fish.


Had a great time today tried calling several of the local Bayou Bass'n Boys but didn't get any takers. Pre-frontal conditions with a little mist in the air spells good fishing on the WOB. Until next front see ya later.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

You didn't call me Mike. Boooooo on you.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Make sure I have your number at our next TFF meeting.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

He didn't call me either!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Golden is cold hearted.


----------



## TexasSaltFlyflinger (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice fish! That's awesome. I ljust moved by white oak bayou in Garden Oaks but have no idea how to access or where it becomes earthen like in the pictures. It all looks concrete around the TC & 43rd interesection. Is that up 290 & 1960? Not looking for anyone to give spots away but curious if I live close to some bass opportunity. That would be awesome. Any direction is appreciated. 
Thanks! 
RW

Again, really nice fish! Clearly I am envious. :brew:


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

No big secret, anywhere north/up[stream of where it crosses Tidwell there no concrete. Lots of places, lots of holes, but no way pass up the long slow stretches. Just use your maps function on your smart phone and follow it north.

Some have more fish some less but I've caught good bass from where it crosses Hwy 6 to Tidwell with darn few places having no fish.

Beauty is I only met one of the bank fisherman who keep any fish at all so vast majority of the fish caught are still there.

There's still fish in the concreted areas too. So cover those too.

Carp are a blast but no where near as consistently easy to catch as the bass. They run big and are a frustrating but are a very very addicting target.

Wooly Bugger's are good starting bait.

I've only seen a handful of fisherman anywhere and the only fly fisherman I've ever seen are ones I was already meeting out there. the vast majority of the time you'll have it to yourself.

One exception is the stretch just south of West Road, behind the church and school. There's some nice pools with easy access which often has fair amount of bank/bait fisherman. Even then you can slide by and fish a bunch of water. My oldest lost a very nice bass between about 4 bank fisherman.

We like to pack some snack & drinks and walk fairly long distances up & down from our parking spot. Bring bug spray, watch for fire ants.

Pete A.

Caught this fattie during one of the many Texan Loosing games near Jones Road


----------



## TexasSaltFlyflinger (Sep 29, 2013)

That's great info! Thank you for that. I may go check it out soon with some buggers. Turns out that is very close to me. Great way to work a little urban fishing into my mix. Especially being so close. Awesome! I'll post pics of any successes. Thanks again Pete. 
RW:fish:


----------



## SMcD (Apr 10, 2013)

*Great info*

Guys,

Thanks for sharing. I always figured you could find some fish in the city but never knew where to start. Now I can wet a line more than once a week in Galveston.

I have a nucanoe frontier. Do you think I could use it in the bayou or are there too many obstacles? It seats two and is great for casting a fly, I'll paddle someone around for an afternoon if they teach me where to fish!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Flyflinger...Pete knows his stuff on the WOB and everything he told you is true. 5 wt. is plenty of rod and I like using something I can dredge the bottom with too. Use cone head or small bead chain for some weight. Here's a link to keep a watch on. It tells you when the bayou is fishable after a period of rain. One thing Pete did not bring to your attention is that the bayou only gets cut down about five times a year so the banks can get pretty deep with overgrowth and quite a few cotton mouths during the warmer periods of the year. You'll see most snakes are the banded water snake (non-venomous but still will scare the Be-Jesus out of you if your not watching where you step.) Do you know about our fly fishing club? Visit our website for some good information about the Texas Fly Fishers. We have many cool outings during the year that just might be what you're looking for. Open your browser to texasflyfishers.org Good Luck HOPE TO SEE YA ON THE WOB!
Check out this Link:
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08074500&agency_cd=USGS


----------

